# HD 2900 XT und XServer = Absturz?!



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Moinsen!

Hab heute morgen Fedora 9 installiert, die Installation lief glatt, keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstwas, auch das Installations-GUI funktionierte wunderbar. Nur wenn ich jetzt boote, stürzt der Rechner ab, Freeze mit Grafikfehlern, man kann auch in keine andere Konsole wechseln (tty(n))...

Nur frag ich mich, liegt das nun an der HD 2900 XT? Ich hatte das Problem auch schon bei Debian - und das ohne erstmal einen Fenstermanager installiert zu haben...

Weiß jemand einen Rat?


----------



## niLe (12. Juli 2008)

Kann ich 100%ig bestätigen, bei mir hat sich bisher auch keine Linux Distribution mit meiner 2900XT vertragen 

Habe bisher Suse 10.3, Fedora 9 und Ubuntu 8.04 getestet, immer mehr oder weniger dasselbe (Absturz oder extreme Grafikfehler..).


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Grml... mal wieder den Sack in der Katze gekauft... xD

Naja, ich hab hier noch eine 7800 GT rumfliegen, dann steck ich die einfach mit rein, mal sehen wie sich das so verträgt...^^


----------



## Las_Bushus (12. Juli 2008)

also an sich sollte das gehen wenn man den ati treiber installiert, wenn du soweit garnicht kommst dann mal das rettungssystem starten und aus /etc/init.d/gdm (oder kdm oder was du halt hast) einfach mal umbennen dann solltest du auch in den textmodus starten und dan kannst du das gdm wieder in gdm benennen und dann den ati treiber installen.

und debian soll ohne vorhandensein eines x-servers abgestürzt sein O.o
da scheint dann aber noch was anderes im busch zu sein....

was ist hast du denn an restlicher hardware so verbaut?


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

nee, ich hatte noch keinen Fenstermanager (gnome oder kde) installiert. X-Server schon 
Und den Treiber kann ich nicht installieren, das Script meldet immer Fehler, aber man bekommt leider keine aussagekräftige Fehlerlogs...

Aber ich probier es nochmal..^^


----------



## redfalcon (12. Juli 2008)

Kommst du überhaupt noch an ne Konsole ran? Ansonsten einfach mal mit dem vesa-Treiber probieren, damit läuft ja quasi alles.


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Hmm, so klappt es auch nicht...
Werde mal den vesa-Treiber probieren...


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. Juli 2008)

was passiert wenn du den radeon bzw. den radeonhd treiber mal probierst? der vesa könnte, muss aber nicht funktionieren...


----------



## HeNrY (13. Juli 2008)

hab gestern den original radeon treiber von der HP probiert, klappt nicht...


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. Juli 2008)

wenn du den original treiber installieren willst brauchst du bestimmt den gcc und die linux kernel header dazu, hast du die installiert?

radeon und radeonhd sind freie treiber für ati karten die nicht von amd selbst entwickelt werden sondern von freien proggern die die dokus von amd nutzen um die treiber zu proggen (quelloffen natürlich) radeon sollte standardmäßig beim xserver mit installiert sein.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2008)

Die Karte läuft sowohl mit den aktuellen Versionen der freien Treiber ("radeon" und "radeonhd") als auch mit dem Closed-Source-Treiber von AMD direkt ("fglrx"). Die bei den meisten Distributionen mitgelieferten Versionen des "radeon"-Treibers tun es aber noch nicht, dafür müsstest du Debian Unstable, Ubuntu 8.10 Alpha oder (da weiß ich es nicht so genau) OpenSuse 11 bzw. Fedora 9 ausprobieren. Ansonsten halt selbst kompilieren. Wenn du eine dieser Distributionen installierst (und der aktuelle Treiber tatsächlich dabei ist), wird die Hardware automatisch eingerichtet und du musst nichts mehr tun.
Die Treiber "radeonhd" und "fglrx" musst du immer nachinstallieren. Ersterer ist weniger weit entwickelt als "radeon" und letzterer ist halt proprietär. Allerdings sollten hier auch die Versionen in Ubuntu 8.04, Suse 10.3 und Fedora 9 auf jeden Fall deine Karte unterstützen.

PS: Der VESA-Treiber läuft immer. Aber er kann nicht alle Auflösungen darstellen und nutzt auch keine Hardwarebeschleunigung. Damit ist nicht ein mal simples 3D drin. 2D läuft zwar trotzdem recht ordentlich, aber empfehlen würde ich den nie. Dieser Treiber liegt in etwa auf dem Niveau des Standard-Display-Treibers bei Windows, maximal ein kleines bisschen höher.

PPS: Du kannst in Grub in den Single-User-Mode starten und von da aus den benutzen Treiber umstellen. Dazu editierst du mit Root-Rechten die Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" und änderst in der Section "Device" den Driver auf deinen Wunschtreiber. Wie gesagt: "VESA" ist so gut wie failsafe.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm, hab ja extra Fedora 9 installiert, naja, werde auch das nochmal probieren und sonst.. tja.. Pech gehabt, dann kommt Linux auf dieser Kiste nicht zum Einsatz - zumindest nicht mit der Karte. Da ist Nvidia wesentlich einfacher...


----------



## redfalcon (15. Juli 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: Der VESA-Treiber läuft immer. Aber er kann nicht alle Auflösungen darstellen und nutzt auch keine Hardwarebeschleunigung. Damit ist nicht ein mal simples 3D drin. 2D läuft zwar trotzdem recht ordentlich, aber empfehlen würde ich den nie. Dieser Treiber liegt in etwa auf dem Niveau des Standard-Display-Treibers bei Windows, maximal ein kleines bisschen höher.



Der VESA-Treiber läuft in 2D mit meiner HD4850 aktuell besser als der fglrx :<


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Hmm, hab ja extra Fedora 9 installiert, naja, werde auch das nochmal probieren und sonst.. tja.. Pech gehabt, dann kommt Linux auf dieser Kiste nicht zum Einsatz - zumindest nicht mit der Karte. Da ist Nvidia wesentlich einfacher...



Du kannst mal PCLinux OS probieren. Damit hatte ich bei den ATI Karten guten erfolge. Ansonsten bist du mit Nvidia unter Linux besser bedient.


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. Juli 2008)

die nvidia treiber sind auch nicht immer das wahre..... und an sich sollte man die radeon treiber durchaus mal probieren da sie wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche die 2000er reihe mitlerweile unterstützen (zumindest rudimenter)


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juli 2008)

Die HD2er werden recht gut unterstützt, die HD3 und HD4 nur rudimentär. Ich hab selber ne HD3 und da kann ich mit den Radeon-Treiber grade mal die Auflösung einstellen, ansonsten noch keine Features. Hab mir sogar extra ne aktuelle Version kompiliert. Dass bei Standardauflösungen der VESA-Treiber noch schneller ist, wundert mich kaum, denn der VESA-Standard hat sich seit Jahren nicht geändert, der Treiber sollte also nahezu perfekt sein. Allerdings unterstützt VESA kein Breitbild, daher benutze zumindest ich jetzt grade den fglrx. Sobald der freie Treiber wieder in ner neuen Version verfügbar ist, werd ich aber auch die wieder ausprobieren.

PS: Ich habe seit langer Zeit mal wieder den Standard-Windows-Treiber erleben dürfen. Der Linux-VESA-Treiber ist ein Performance-Wunder dagegen. Wenn man bei Windows keinen speziellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert, ruckelt es ja sogar bei Fenster-Verschieben XD.


----------

